Ask HN: What is your favorite gym motivation video? - mihasen
======
hprotagonist
It's not a video; it's just a figure.
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DMM8rwfWkAAEEnq.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DMM8rwfWkAAEEnq.jpg)

From
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22030953](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22030953)

Andrew P. Wroblewski, Francesca Amati, Mark A. Smiley, Bret Goodpaster & Vonda
Wright (2011) Chronic Exercise Preserves Lean Muscle Mass in Masters Athletes,
The Physician and Sportsmedicine, 39:3, 172-178, DOI: 10.3810/psm.2011.09.1933

------
justboxing
To me, it's this Arnold Schwarzenegger's video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1JBQMXbN2k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1JBQMXbN2k)

It weaves in his "6 Rules of Success" into a very inspiring video... not just
for Gym motivation, but for any kind of goal you are trying to achieve, but
aren't making progress towards....

Related: Arnold Schwarzenegger - "Who do YOU want to be in life?"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH0nP4NzS9M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH0nP4NzS9M)

------
hackandtrip
I'm really interested in this topic like others HN-er, seeing the variety of
content, would be interested to understand why it's flagged: gym is a stress-
reliever and others huge health benefits.

For me, it depends on the day: Ronnie squat
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVVdlwf1iyM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVVdlwf1iyM))

Eddie Hall Deadlift
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4AQlamvFzs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4AQlamvFzs))

If lacking the motivation to DO usually Kay Greene works:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jVQnoQ1S6U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jVQnoQ1S6U)

Something more fitness-y , like Steve cook:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNsc5GIUPIY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNsc5GIUPIY)

And if I want something more different, I check the last video from
NickVisionMotivation, awesome videos!

(Go Big Ramy or Nathan for Mr.O for anyone following the scene!)

------
nabilt
If you are into lifting, anything from All Things Gym or Hook Grip. They focus
on weightlifting, but it's fun to watch top athletes do their thing. You can
also learn from their warm-up routine and assistance exercise.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv_EWWDV2O0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv_EWWDV2O0)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgyVhFnT-
zY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgyVhFnT-zY)

------
humantiy
Anything Kai Greene. Thoughts become things..
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0cd8f9f6Gk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0cd8f9f6Gk)

And a non Kai classic: "There is no reason to be alive if you can't do
deadlift."
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWUcHKAj_tc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWUcHKAj_tc)

Of course there is always watching Arnold pose to get you motivated.

I really like this topic.

------
wusher
Jocko's GOOD
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdTMDpizis8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdTMDpizis8)

------
dagoat
Either a prime Ronnie:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3vO_ogtpUI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3vO_ogtpUI)

OR something by nickvision motivation or makaveli motivation.

This ones the best I've seen (and I'm not a huge Dorian fan):

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dB1y6GDAAE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dB1y6GDAAE)

~~~
hackandtrip
OT: I know you said you aren't a huge Dorian fan, but this Podcast [0] from
Joe Regan is really awesome. He managed to be the first beast of his kind, and
to get back in a normal shape to have an (almost) normal life ahead. He knew
the price and managed it well, in a sort of Cutler way.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu-7WSjaVyU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu-7WSjaVyU)

------
jumpman500
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXsQAXx_ao0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXsQAXx_ao0)

~~~
Nightshaxx
A classic...

------
gnicholas
I find that my rate of exercise is much higher when watching action
movies/shows than when watching sitcoms/dramas. So I save my NCIS: LA for the
gym, and watch The Americans while cleaning the kitchen.

I also find that I row the fastest during commercials, so Netflix/Amazon Prime
shows are actually worse for me when working out.

------
nikhilsimha
[https://youtu.be/8EE_MBc7OT0](https://youtu.be/8EE_MBc7OT0)

------
relativeadv
Fuck your elbow
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4Sftq18SGg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4Sftq18SGg)

------
neildownbobonit
The best workout ever!!!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bgCo7RVML0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bgCo7RVML0)

------
lylecubed
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtP9XrdiqWM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtP9XrdiqWM)

------
sshine
Stic.Man - Back on my Regiment:

[https://youtu.be/1OlA1xjI0Wk](https://youtu.be/1OlA1xjI0Wk)

------
dmarcos
Rise and Shine.

[https://youtu.be/SuPLxQD4akQ](https://youtu.be/SuPLxQD4akQ)

------
pinzhed
Pron, boxing, and UFC are great gym motivation for me.

